# Assignment Suggestions



## birdman (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi everyone
Im new 2 photography and this site. The site is great .
My name is Paul and im from Scotland. I got a sony a300 last month but not 2 sure about my desision as noise is a bit high at ISO 400 and above.
Anyway being new to this i would like some assignment thet will test me as a photographer. Anything would be great as just cant think what to do.

Thank you

ps here is a picture i took with this camera


----------



## Eldrich (Jan 7, 2009)

try to take a picture of something that is beautiful and make it look ugly.  Anybody can take a picture of something that is ugly and make it an interesting and beautiful shot, but I've never seen it done the other way.

i don't mean an bad photo, as in out of focus, or whatever, but make something a good photo, only portray the subject as ugly. for example (an example i might not try myself) take a picture of a very attractive person yelling at a child. or something like that..


----------



## sarahp (Jan 22, 2009)

I did this when I got my first dSLR and I think it was the best photography-related learning experience I've had.

Choose an object (it can be anything - a chair, a shoe, your coffee pot...) and photograph it from 5 different perspectives. Do this with one object every day for a week. This exercise will teach you a lot about composition, and force you to look at things in different ways, and it's great for getting you to really look at details, too.

I might suggest this as a challenge here, just so I have an excuse to do it again!


----------



## SlimPaul (Jan 22, 2009)

Great suggestion Sarahp! I'll try it for myself


----------

